# Faux Stuco



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

As some of you may recall, among the 7956 other projects I have underway, I am building a replica old the old GM&O/ICG depot in Sparta Illinois... 

The real deal looks thus.. 









Whilst wandering the aisles at Michael's Crafts a few weeks ago I came across an intriuging product. A spray paint made by Plasti-Koat called 

Plasti-Koat Projekt Paint, Stone Touch. 

It looked like the "Monets Garden #11459" was pretty close to the color I recalled in the photo above so I thought I'd give it a whirl... 

Here's the first coat (or Koat as the case my be) 









So far I think it looks pretty good over a tan primer. Looks like it'll need a second coat for adequate coverage though. I'll keep ya posted with regards to durability and longevity.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Com'mon! That's the easy way. 

I paint my 'stucco' buildings any old colour and then cover them with HO scale ballast while the paint is wet. I knock off what won't stick and then when that dries I paint it again with the desired final colour. 

Excellent outside and inside - but a lot more work. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Dave


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking grand Dave! That really does look like stucco! Looking forward to more progress pics.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

It is two tone, but the two tones got mixed together. 
Does give a stucko appearance.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave 

I should have pointed out earlier that my wife has used the same stuff to 'rebuild' a number of older buildings that she uses outside on the Christmas train display. They get snowed on and rained on for a month at a time - more if their frozen to the lawn - and they hold up real well. 

So I don't think anyone should have concerns about using that product in a garden environment. 

Another Dave...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys.. So far I'm really liking the look of it.


----------



## TTrigg (Jun 7, 2008)

Dave: Watch out, several of the Plastic Coat Stone finishes declare on the back of the can that they are not water proof. I've used it before and put a "sealer coat" of thined down "Tight Bond II". Mix 1 part glue to 2 parts water. I find that 3~4 coats wrok well. (Elmers waterproof also works but is not as clear as TBII)


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Triggy, now that is weird for it not to be water proof but glade you saw that! Good heads up advise. 
Toad


----------

